
Show HN: Automated garden system to manage resources built open source - olixr
https://mudpi.app
======
olixr
Hey fellow makers, today I wanted to share with you a project I have been
working on for the past few years to manage my efforts outside in my garden.

The system is built on an open source core and has a great deal of resources
around it to help get folks started with their own. The project is still in
development and I am looking to get other interested in their own automated
gardens. This system works both inside and outside with a number of setups.
(lights, pumps, solenoids, sensors etc).

Much more info on the site and more in the works. Let me know what you think
and if you found this useful.

-Eric

